# Linksys WGA54G vs WET54G



## djlloyd (Sep 26, 2007)

I looking at getting a Linksys bridge/adapter to get my DirecTV on Demand working. I realize one is a wireless gamer adapter (WGA54G) and the other a wireless bridge (WET54G). What is the difference? Will I experience better performance with one of these over the other?

I have read reviews of both, and the wireless bridge (WET54G) has rated higher.

Comments please.........


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Out of what you have listed, I would go with the WET54G. The main reason is because it supports WPA and the WGA54G does not. Other then that, they both appear to have the same performance.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just installed the WGA54G and it has WEP. Easy setup. Plug it in to PC, run set up CD, then plug it into DVR.


----------



## djlloyd (Sep 26, 2007)

What other bridge/adapters would you recommend? I listed Lynksys because it was recommended in another thread and I have a Linksys router (WRT54GS).


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Until a manufacturer releases a N bridge, this is equal to or better then everything else out there.


----------



## rigelian (Jun 21, 2007)

The other possibility is using one of the powerline bridges. The one I'm using right now, the Linksys Powerline AV bridge is working just fine.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I have never used the WET54G but I have been using an WGA54G on one of my HR20's for about 6 months now without a problem at all.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I've had same question and since the WGA54G seems to be about $20 cheaper I was wondering what was missing. I've looked at reviews on non-D* boards and people seem to have problems setting up the game adapter but then other said it was no problem. Similar to events here.
What the heck for $20 more I'll probably get the bridge. My whole TV/ D* computer setup is starting to exceed the whole value of the house anyway.


----------



## SeaCWest (Sep 14, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Out of what you have listed, I would go with the WET54G. The main reason is because it supports WPA and the WGA54G does not. Other then that, they both appear to have the same performance.


Not to sound stiff, but my WGA54G does support WPA. Maybe it's a newer revision? I installed it about a month ago and it works perfect.

My whole network is WPA-TKIP mode for added security

'c'


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

djlloyd said:


> I looking at getting a Linksys bridge/adapter to get my DirecTV on Demand working. I realize one is a wireless gamer adapter (WGA54G) and the other a wireless bridge (WET54G). What is the difference? Will I experience better performance with one of these over the other?
> 
> I have read reviews of both, and the wireless bridge (WET54G) has rated higher.
> 
> Comments please.........


I could be wrong (and I'm sure I'll be corrected if I am), but I believe that you cannot split the internet output of the Game Adapter through a switch to provide internet connection to multiple devices. If you have more than one HR20, or a Slingbox, you'd need multiple Game Adapters.

You can hook up a bridge to a switch, and hook up multiple devices, each with a distinct IP address.


----------



## druskin (Sep 19, 2006)

SeaCWest said:


> Not to sound stiff, but my WGA54G does support WPA. Maybe it's a newer revision? I installed it about a month ago and it works perfect.
> 
> My whole network is WPA-TKIP mode for added security
> 
> 'c'


I also have the WGA54G and use WPA-TKIP with no problems at all.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

SeaCWest said:


> Not to sound stiff, but my WGA54G does support WPA. Maybe it's a newer revision? I installed it about a month ago and it works perfect.
> 
> My whole network is WPA-TKIP mode for added security
> 
> 'c'


My apologies then. From the tech notes all that was stated was WEP. Whereas the tech notes for the WET54G clearly stated WPA encryption.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jan 10, 2006)

I just hooked up the Linksys WGA54G. The only problem that I had, is that I had to move it around a bit until I got a signal. It came with a CD, but I didn't install it. Its picking up the channels, but at this point it is not showing any programs available. How long does that usually take? Paid $65 for it at Amazon.com


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

I bought a wga54g to install on my HR20. Already had a WTR54g running on my home network and have 2 laptops using WPA. I can't get the new wga54g to successfully connect with WPA. I'm beginning to think its a problem with the new gaming adapter. I'd rather not move backward to WEP, but I guess that might be my next move.

Any lessons learned on what trickery I should try to get these two devices talking?


----------



## SeaCWest (Sep 14, 2007)

mgusler said:


> I bought a wga54g to install on my HR20. Already had a WTR54g running on my home network and have 2 laptops using WPA. I can't get the new wga54g to successfully connect with WPA. I'm beginning to think its a problem with the new gaming adapter. I'd rather not move backward to WEP, but I guess that might be my next move.
> 
> Any lessons learned on what trickery I should try to get these two devices talking?


Funny thing. I have been using the WGA54G successfully with the WPA until I installed a new hub in the network last week. I had to change the IP settings on the WGA and it took several attempts to get it to hook back up to the WPA (my) signal.

So, the steps I used was:
I used a laptop direct connect network to WGA-
reset* the WGA - pwr down - unplug cat5 - shut down the laptop -hold about a minute.
plug the cat 5 back in - pwr back on - turned on the laptop.
192.168.1.250 - changed ONLY the WPA (making sure your mode matches the mode of the net)- repeat the above, except don't reset the WGA-
_///it seemed to me, that if I didn't leave the power off for this amount of time, the capacitors did not in fact discharge and was retaining unwanted memory///_
Then I made the other changes to the WGA that I wanted.

I have no idea what I was doing, because by the time I did the above steps, I was getting kind of po'd. But that sequence now got me to the internet using my wireless AP and WAP.

Thinking I'm all good to go, I plug back into the HR20. Nothing. I gave up for the night. Next morning, no change, I then used the menu command to reset the receiver, and I'm guessing it renews it's IP because when I went to setup-connect to internet (and use the 'default' HR20 selection) it congratulated me with now being connected to the internet.

All is back as if nothing happened. VOD works, and my MP11 is working.

I also used the DHCP feature on the WGA. My net is 192.168.2*

Do you still have the WGA54 PDF manual that came on the disk? I can PM you a copy if you want. Page 39 recommends WPA as the preferred security method.

Oh, and one last thing. Have you tried to connect to the AP with WEP? or no encryption? I would make sure that all is working and you can connect, then set the WPA to make sure that is actually causing the blockage ;-)

Now, having said ALL that, whew... if you don't live in a crowded area or apartment/condo complex, WEP is not really that bad. Sure it can be easily breached, but by whom? Only those that are on the prowl and looking for signals they can use. Meaning, not many. If you are in the burbs, and when you look at the wireless map and there are only a dozen or so in your neighborhood, WEP is just fine and with just the two laptops and the WGA on line, change the key every couple months.

I'm by no stretch of the imagination expert on any of this. This post is simply my experience, and if I have made techno blunders, please chime in and correct me. Thanks in advance.

My current internet connections on the HR20, which it did on it's own:
IP 192.168.2.8
mask 255 255 255 0
gateway 192.168.2.1
dns 192.168.2.1

.c.

*to reset the WGA, use a straightened paper clip, push and hold the small indented reset switch while power is on, for about 10 seconds. The ethernet and wireless LEDs will go out which is your signal the box is reset.


----------

